# Fri Oct 5 - Tender Trap DJ at How Does It Feel To Be Loved? at Canterbury Arms



## clandestino (Oct 2, 2012)

We're back at the Canterbury Arms in Brixton this Friday for another round of indiepop and northern soul dancing. Our guest DJs are all of Tender Trap, who will be slamming down the tunes (or at least pressing go on the CD player) in a tag team formation stylee. The band are riding high right now with the release of their new album, "Ten Songs About Girls", which has prompted everyone from The Guardian to All Of The Internet to declare their magnificence once more, and they'll be celebrating, dancing and possibly getting in each other's way on Friday night. Come along!

Indie song of the week: "Everything" by This Many Boyfriends. The brilliant new album by TMB is streaming on The Guardian website this week, and very very good it is too. You can take a listen to it here - http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/mus...oyfriends-going-out-with-stream?newsfeed=true - Better still, the last song on the album, "Everything", namechecks HDIF! Fame at last! "Last night How Does It Feel saved my life," croons Richard, apparently inspired by a visit to the club last March. 
Soul song of the week: "Country Woman" by The Cals. I picked this up on seven inch just before going to the Pooh Sticks soundcheck, and it kicked off a little bit of dancing after the show. A super infectious rock'n'roll number that will kidnap your feet if you're not careful. 

-----------

How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
Friday Oct 5th
Canterbury Arms, Canterbury Crescent, Brixton, SW9 7QD, 9pm-2.30am. £4 for members, £6 for non members. Membership is free from http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/

A tag-team DJ set from Amelia and the band!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 5, 2012)

Tonight!


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

As seen, nay,_ featured_ in the Lambeth Weekender!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, looks fantastic, thank you! In fact, the paper as a whole is looking pretty good - especially for a freebie. The Brixton Buzz spread does an excellent job of covering a wide range of stuff. The dandruff displacing line in the Slash preview made me laugh too. Great stuff!


----------



## clandestino (Oct 7, 2012)

That was fun! Photos of the night are up now:
http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/oct52012a.html


----------

